
Why We're All Shy Sometimes - dwynings
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703315404575250350893404916.html?mod=dist_smartbrief
======
rcfox
"...Unlike introverts, who prefer to be socially withdrawn, shy people want to
be social. Making matters worse, shy people are often misunderstood—thought to
be snobby or aloof."

I wish people would do some research about introverts before labelling us all
as social outcasts.

